# Got term life insurance



## uberdude73 (Aug 24, 2016)

Just got term life insurance since I'm now driving for Uber. Don't have kids yet, but want to make sure my wife is financially taken care of in case some lunatic pax does something or since I'm on the road so much it increases the odds of an accident fatality. Anyone else?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

You should have had it the moment you got married, Uber or not.

But better late than never. 

BTW, good choice getting term instead of whole/universal nonsense.


----------



## uberdude73 (Aug 24, 2016)

renbutler said:


> You should have had it the moment you got married, Uber or not.
> 
> But better late than never.
> 
> BTW, good choice getting term instead of whole/universal nonsense.


Haven't been married too long. I mean, look at me. It took a while for Stockholm syndrome to kick in before she said yes.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Heh


----------

